# Nouveaux Power Mac G4



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2000)

Savez-vous quand les prochains Power Mac G4 vont sortir ? Début mars ? Et quelle sera leur configuration ??? Je n'ai vu que quelques rumeurs les concernants et je souhaite savoir si vous avez plus d'infos.
Merci d'avance
Yann


----------



## MiVal (1 Février 2000)

Depuis la récente mise à niveau de la gamme des PowerMac G4, il semble bien que ce soit le silence quant à la prochaine évolution de cette gamme d'appareils. Bien entendu, le silence entretient l'anticipation, le mystère, ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2000)

Je gère le parc informatique d'une PME et je suis plutot dessus par l'offre actuelle d'Apple. Les G4 sont plutot chers, ils n'ont pas beaucoup évolué depuis septembre.
Ca n'a rien à voir étant donné que je suis un convaincu par Apple mais quand je vois les prix des Pentium 500-600-800, je suis vraiment dégouté. (surtout avec la carte geforce).
Alors Steve, ils arrivent quand les nouveaux supercomputers ??


----------



## MiVal (2 Février 2000)

Pourtant le PowerMac G4 prétend bien disposé de performances allant jusqu'à près de trois fois celles d'un Pentium III dont l'horloge tourne à 600 MHz.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

euh 3 fois plus vite. C'est sûr en vitesse de calcul, sur SETI par exemple y a pas photo. Mais en utilisation ces tests à mon avis ne veulent plus rien dire. Disons que les G4 ont l'air d'aller plus vite mais Intel et AMD vont de plus en plus vite contrairement à Motorola et IBM qui dorment (AMD sort son Athlon 850, Intel a annoncé 933mhz pour mai).

Alors Steeve, on veut des nouveaux G4 !! (et puis un peu moins cher si possible, parceque pour l'instant c'est pas très abordable...)


----------



## MiVal (2 Février 2000)

En fait, selon les propres tests effectués par Intel, le Pentium III/600MHz est 2,6 fois moins rapide que le G4/450MHz.

En une seule seconde le processeur G4 est capable d'accomplir plus d'un milliard d'opérations en virgule flottante, soit 1 "gigaflop". Pour atteindre de tels résultats le micro-processeur a été couplé à un processeur vectoriel, la fameuse technologie Altivec, rebaptisée depuis "Velocity Engine". Le traitement vectorielle des données effectué par cette puce s'exerce sur 128 bits intégraux, agissant ainsi comme un accélérateur parallèle aux opérations du processeur classique.

En terminant, le processeur G4 repose sur une architecture RISC, celle des Pentium, sauf erreur, sur une architecture CISC. Deux univers aux philosophies différentes.

Conduire une voiture familiale à la vitesse de 200KM/H et une Lamborghini à la même vitesse ..., l'on peut présumer, sans trop se tromper, que la voiture sport obtiendra de bien meilleures performances, du moins si l'on tient compte de la distance parcourue.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

Selon Appleinsider qui est en général plutôt bien renseigné (quoique cela reste bien relatif), pas de nouveaux G4 avant juin !! Et donc ça serait que des 500, voire 550,  600mhz. Cette situation serait plutot inquiètante. Surtout qu'Intel et AMD auront franchi la barre du Ghz d'ici là (surtout avec l'Athlon RISC d'AMD)

L'avenir du G4 s'annonce apparemment comme tristounet. Espèrons qu'Appleinsider ait tout faux...


----------



## MiVal (3 Février 2000)

Effectivement, il semble bien que Motorola et IBM aient de réelles problèmes à cadencé le G4 à 500Mgz, et ce depuis octobre/novembre dernier. Toujours pas de nouvelles encourageantes.À la lecture des actualités de ce matin sur MacGénération, il paraît même que des ingénieurs de chez IBM doutent de l'apparition du 500Mhz avant l'automne prochain. Le prochain Seybold de Boston aura lieu bientôt, se sera l'occasion de surveiller les annonces sur la prochaine évolution de la gamme des G4. Certains parlent de l'apparition d'un ordinateur multi-processeur cadencé à 450Mhz, mais celà ne rassurera pas pour autant  les utilisateurs quant à l'augmentation de la vitesse de l'horloge du processeur G4.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2000)

500, 600 ok... c'est un argument commercial grand public.
Mais pour une station pro ?
Qui regarde les Mhz quand il achete une silicon graphics ou une station sun ? Il faut parler puissance de calcul et non cadence.
Je pense que apple peut encore attendre un peu ecav les G4 actuels a condition de sortir - vite !- des machines multiprocesseurs. Il semble que les G3 -  parfaits pour les machines grand public - on encore une bonne marge de progression. A mon avis le plus important c'est l'optimisation Altivec des Applis. Honnêtement, si ce n'est avec photoshop, un G4 400 ne m'apporterai pas grand chose par rapport à mon G3 450 tant que mes applis courantes ne seront pas optimisées.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2000)

En ce qui concerne l'évolution des G4, je ne suis absolument pas incquié, car j'ai confiance en la compétence d'IBM et de Motorola. Comment douté d'IBM par exemple, sachant qu'il est le constructeur du Power3 et du futur Power 4. Je pense que les rumeurs de AplleInsider ne sont pas fondées, sachant que d'autres rumeurs font l'objet d'une présentation à San Francisco courant Frévrier, des nouveaux G4, cadencés de 780 MHZ à 1 GHZ. C'est vous dire la puissance de tel processeur. Et je tient à préciser, qu'il n'existe pas de projet de processseur Athlon Risc chez AMD. En effet la prochaine génération de processeur chez AMD, est dénommé SledgHammer. Ce futur processeur de technilogie CISC, est construit autour d'une architecture 64 Bits, mais restera compatible avec les applications actuelles. Ce m'est absolument pas pas un processeur RISC.


----------



## MiVal (5 Février 2000)

Salut à tous les co-listiers,

Petite question pour Hakime.

D'où viennent ces infos. concernant l'annonce en février de nouvelles puces G4 cadencé à 700Mhz/1Ghz ? Présentement il y a très peu d'infos sur la croissance des prochains G4, bizarrement c'est idem pour les simples rumeurs. La seule rumeur dont j'ai entendu parler est celle de la possible annonce d'ordinateur multi-processeur (bi-processeur/450Mhz) lors du prochain Seybold de Boston qui aura lieu dans quelques semaines.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2000)

Des G4 de 700 à 1Ghz. Fin 2000 peut être et encore... Mais en février, arrêtez de rêver les gars. Motorola a déjà du mal à sortir un 500mhz, et encore plus un 550Mhz, alors votre 700 et votre 1Ghz vous pouvez encore en rêver pendant un bon bout de temps.
A la limite si la gamme n'evolue pas (50 mhz sera sympa quand même, même si c'est très psychologique), j'aimerai au moins que les prix baissent. 13000 ça passe même si le G4 350 est pas génial. Mais 19 000 pour le 400 c'est abuser. Avec l'écran j'en ai pour 22000. Mon dieu ! Ok alors j'ai une Ferrari mais j'en paie bien le prix...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2000)

A propos de la comparaison de la fréquence d'horloge entre plusieurs processeurs, je tiens à préciser que cette démarche est complétement fausse entre des processeurs de technologie différente.En effet comparé le Athlon et le G4, c'est comme comparé deux voitures avec des moteurs différents. Il faut savoir qu'à fréquence égale le G4 est nettement plus performant que les Penthiums ou les Athlons. Donc l'augmentation de la fréquence d'horloge chez Intel et AMD est tout à fait logique, pour que leur processeur tiennent la route. Il ne faut pas être obstiné par le GHZ, car par exemple un G4 à 700-800 MHZ sera de toute manière plus puissant que les Athlons ou les Penthiums à 1 GHZ.Donc le monde Macintosh, n'est absolument pas préssé pour arrivé au GHZ. N'oublions pas que les fréquences d'horloge ne sont pas un critère de comparaison: il faut juste penser à des processeurs comme les Power 3 à 200 MHZ, ou les Pa-RISC à 440 MHZ ,qui reste largement plus puissant que les derniers et futurs processeur d'Intel et D'AMD. Tout simplement parce que la technologie  utilisée (64 Bits) est plus puissante.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2000)

C'est vrai, j'aurais du le préciser. En fait les infos relatives à une éventuelle présentation de G4 de 780 Mzh à 1Ghz, proviennent du magazine spécialisé Macintosh: SVM Mac. En effet la rubrique rumeur de ce magazine fait état d'une présentation par IBM et Motorola de G4 cadencés de 780 Mhz à 1 Ghz, à San Francisco lors du ISSC ( International solid-state circuits conference) courant du mois de février. D'aprés le magazine en question la rumeur tient la route, car il semble certain que les deux sociétés (IBM et Motorola) présentent un  microprocesseur de type PowerPc, mais dont la dénomination est encore inconnue.Certaines rumeurs vont jusqu'à dire que le processeur en question serait un G5, disponible l'année prochaine sur plate forme macintosh. Il faut également noter, toujours d'aprés SVM Mac, que la démonstration qui sera effectuée par IBM et Motorola, se fera sur une version de base du processeur. Tout le monde pourra vérifier mes dires dans le magazine lui-même,c'est celui du mois de Frévrier, il est actuellement disponible. Enfin tout le monde conviendra avec moi que cette rumeurs est plus agréables que celles relatives à un problème de production du G4, et je pense que tout le monde préférera croire en cette rumeur.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Février 2000)

Compte tenu du débat autour de l'évolution du processeurs G4, j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible, quelle sont les problème techniques que rencontrent IBM et Motorola, responsables dans l'arrêt de l'évolution de la fréquences du processeur.Je sais que Motorola avait annoncé un bug dans la cache niveau 1 qui corrompait les données. Mais qu'en est-il maintenant, dans l'hypothèse que les rumeurs qui circulent sont vraies. 

[Ce message à été édité par hakime (Édité le 07-02-2000).]


----------



## MiVal (9 Février 2000)

CONTRIBUTION DE "DJS"
Votre contribution a été déplacée dans cette rubrique puisqu'elle discute d'un sujet déjà traité dans ce groupe.


Voici une rumeur très chaude qui contredit celles affirmant que Motorola aurait du mal à fabriquer des G4 à 500Mhz et plus: le G4 500 devrait sortir en mars. De plus, Motorola devrait présenter un G4 (amélioré) cadencé à 780Mhz au salon "ISSCC". De plus IBM pourrait sortir dans le courant de l'année un PowerPC (G3,G4 ou G5?) à 1Ghz et prévoit même des processeurs cadencés à 4Ghz d'ici 3 ans. Attention toutefois, ce ne sont que des rumeurs.


----------



## MiVal (9 Février 2000)

Le début de la semaine se voit marqué de plusieurs rumeurs portant sur la prochaine évolution du processeur PPC G4.

J'ai retrouvé dans mes vieux dossiers "perdus" le "roadmap" de Motorola concernant leur stratégie de développement du microprocesseur PowerPC. Selon celui-ci, Motorola a prévu deux familles de processeur pour la quatrième génération de PowerPC (G4): la famille des processeurs 74xx et celle des 84xx.  Actuellement, les Power Mac G4 embarque des processeurs de la famille des 74xx. Ce sont ceux-ci qui ne passe pas les tests de validation à 500Mhz (2 à 3 puces passeraient ces tests sur un lot de 400 à 500). Il est aussi prévu que le G4 monte à 1 Ghz. Selon le graphique du document, la famille des processeurs 84xx devrait voir le jour au tournant du siècle (sans plus de précision). Le G5, les ingénieurs planche dessus depuis un bon moment déjà. Sa cadence de départ sera de 2 Ghz et plus.

Si l'on se fie au document de chez Motorola (vieux de plusieurs mois), la rumeur de l'apparition prochaine d'un G4 "amélioré" et cadencé à plus de 780 Mhz doit être prise au sérieux. Et, il pourrait bien s'agir de la seconde famille de processeur PPC84xx. Donc, pas de G5 et le processeur PowerPC de la famille des 74xx fera, semble t-il, encore baver les ingénieurs jusqu'à l'été.

Je crois qu'il n'est pas faux de penser qu'une prochaine annonce pourrait souligner : a)l'apparition d'une nouvelle famille de processeur G4.
b)atteignant des vitesses de 1Ghz.
c)et qu'il serait embarqué sur les appareils de la nouvelle gamme de Power Mac G4 à venir.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2000)

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que Motorola avait dès la présentation des G4, affirmé qu'il y a  avait deux processeurs en chantier connus sous les noms de code: Max et Vger. De tout évidence, c'est Max qui souffre( je crois qu'on peut dire souffrait) de la difficulté de passé le 500 Mzh. Mais il en va de tout autre chose pour Vger qui est le second type de processeur G4, plus puissant que Max et intégrant dans ses circuits des technologies de derniers cris, issus non ceulement de Motorola mais aussi d'IBM. Donc la présentation de processeurs à 780 Mzh voir plus est plus que probable. Les jours qui viennent nous en apprendront plus. Patience!.

[Ce message à été édité par hakime (Édité le 11-02-2000).]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Février 2000)

A propos peut-on savoir ce qui a été annoncé lors de l'ISSC, par Motorola et IBM, dés que sa sera possible.Car je crois que l'ISSC se déroule du 7 au 9 Frévrier 2000.


----------



## MiVal (12 Février 2000)

Voici ce que MacWorld UK annoncait récemment:

Macworld UK annonce que Motorola devrait présenter à la conférence  ISSCC (International Solid-State Circuits Conference) de San Francisco un  G4 cadencé à 780 MHz dont les performances approcheraient le gigahertz des processeurs Intel.  http://www.macworld.co.uk/news/  main_news.cfm?NewsID=862

De plus, Motorola annoncait cette semaine qu'elle présentera à la fin de ce mois une information majeure lors du salon CBIT de Hanovre.

Pas plus d'info pour l'instant, nous demeurons sur la piste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Février 2000)

Et bien voilà, le processeur G4 à 500 Mhz est enfin arrivé pour notre plus grand plaisir, MacWorld Tokyo devait être le lieu de son arrivé. Maitenant, je pense que le G4 va évoluer rapidement, avec il semble des annonces surprises capitales que fera bientôt Motorola: G4 à 780 Mhz, voir des puces affichant 1 Ghz au compteur. De plus, il apparait clair qu'Apple mettra à jour rapidement ses machines, en paralléle avec les évolutions d'IBM et de Motorola.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Février 2000)

Pour ceux qui veulent se faire peur...
Intel vient de presenter un processeur 1,5 Ghz 
et annonce sa disponibilité dés le premier semestre 2000 !
Esperons que Motorola et IBM sauront repondre.

L'annonce sur zdnet : http://www.zdnet.com/zdnn/stories/news/0,4586,2438391,00.html


----------

